# Searching for a song in my head by Mahler



## JhKreisler (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello,
Yesterday morning a very short fragment of a classical music piece played on piano came in my head. It were only the first few notes, and I was pretty sure it was played on piano. First I thought it could be a Nocturne by Chopin, or a sonata of Schubert, but later I thought of Mahler. Since Mahler hasn't written any pieces for solo piano, it must be one of his songs, I thought. So I went through my songs-library of Mahler, and for a second I thought I had found it.

The song of which I'm talking about is "_Um Mitternacht_", the fourth of 5 songs of the "_Rücket Lieder_" cycle. But the odd thing about this is, only the 5 notes from the beginning (it is repeated a couple of times in the song, as being the main theme) are exactly the same as what was in my mind, but after that, 'Um Mitternacht' is different from what is in my head.

_Now, I'm not quite the composer, so it must(!) be another piece of Mahler? Does anyone have an idea, because I don't think I have unconsciously "written" another continuation of those notes_

Here is a piano version of Um Mitternacht ( 



 ), the rhythm is also a bit different, but not much. 
I'm European (Belgian, hence my not so perfect english), so for me the notes here go "do - la - do, do - la - do+high mi", while in my head it goes like "do - la - do - re - do - si la do - re - do - si la do" (don't have an absolute hearing either, so there could be a few sharps or flats in there).

Hopefully someone can help me out (+ hopefully this explanation doesn't sound too weird).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

So in other words, you're trying to find a song whose first five notes are the same as in the piano transcription of Um Mitternacht?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Searching for a song in my head by Mahler


So how does it feel to have head by Mahler


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"A Dictionary of Musical Themes" by Harold Barlow & Sam Morganstern is where you will want to search. Often, there is a copy in about every major library.

This index is pretty amazing, listing the least little secondary and tertiary snippet of tunes from, say, a lesser known ballet score.

If the theme / melody you are searching for was written any time up to about 1948, the likelihood you will find what you've thought of is very high.

But, so sorry, I do not think Mahler ever composed a ditty called, "A Song In My Head."


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

It's not an exact match by any means, but you could try the opening of Schubert's G-major piano sonata.


----------



## JhKreisler (Jul 1, 2012)

Stargazer said:


> So in other words, you're trying to find a song whose first five notes are the same as in the piano transcription of Um Mitternacht?


Yes, indeed


----------



## JhKreisler (Jul 1, 2012)

" So how does it feel to have head by Mahler "

Wow, didn't thought there'd be any 'lame jokes' on a forum like this.
You proved me otherwise.


----------



## JhKreisler (Jul 1, 2012)

GGluek said:


> It's not an exact match by any means, but you could try the opening of Schubert's G-major piano sonata.


It does look a bit alike, but it's not what I'm looking for;-)


----------

